

Show HN: HN In Your Terminal - ciaranarcher
https://github.com/ciaranarcher/hacker_term

======
bstar77
This would be infinitely more useful if there was a view that scraped the
comments for each article or (even better) scraped the article itself
(instapaper style). I would love to peruse hacker news this way in-between
working as I hate getting distracted on websites.

If I get some free time I might look into adding that myself.

~~~
gcr
Links comes pretty close. Here's some of the output of this comments page:

    
    
        $ links -dump 'http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4992951'
          [IMG]    Hacker Newsnew | comments | ask | jobs | submit    login    
          [IMG] Show HN: HN In Your Terminal (github.com)                      
                37 points by ciaranarcher 5 hours ago | 14 comments            
                _____________________________________________________________  
                _____________________________________________________________  
                _____________________________________________________________  
                _____________________________________________________________  
                _____________________________________________________________  
                _____________________________________________________________  
                                                                               
                [ add comment ]                                                
                                                                               
           [IMG] bstar77 1 hour ago | link                                     
                 This would be infinitely more useful if there was a view that 
                 scraped the comments for each article or (even better)        
                 scraped the article itself (instapaper style). I would love   
                 to peruse hacker news this way in-between working as I hate   
                 getting distracted on websites.                               
                                                                               
                 If I get some free time I might look into adding that myself. 
                                                                               
                 reply                                                         
           [IMG] slajax 1 hour ago | link                                      
                 I would use this but I also think it needs to implement at    
                 very least the comments page view. Otherwise you might as     
                 well just stick to the browser. There are a lot of times I'll 
                 read comments before I read an article, so I could still find 
                 it useful even if you didn't scrape the entire article to     
                 it's own view but allowed me to browse the comments.          
                 
                 reply
                                          
           ....
                                                                               
           Lists | RSS | Bookmarklet | Guidelines | FAQ | DMCA | News News |   
                   Feature Requests | Y Combinator | Apply | Library           
                                                                               
                               Search: __________________

~~~
bstar77
very nice, then it's definitely possible to just have this gem use a links
dump to display the comment content. I think links by itself is a bit clumsy
for everyday use.

------
bilawal
I already use hnews. <http://rubygems.org/gems/hnews> Good work though, looks
pretty awesome!

~~~
bencevans
Wow, thanks. I'm the developer behind hnews, great to see others using it and
other similar projects being worked on :)

If you would like to hack on it feel free, the source is at
<https://github.com/bencevans/hnews>

~~~
bilawal
Ironically, I found your gem after wanting to build my own HN CLI. Saved me a
bit of time. Thanks!

~~~
timothybone
In true hacker spirit ~ Don't repeat work already done, and share your own

------
jakubx
I use lynx or links to browse hacker news. Useful too.

------
kaolinite
Nice project, I may end up using this for stealthy HN browsing at work ;-)

I wrote a Hacker News plugin for Sublime Text a little while ago that lets you
browse HN from inside the editor. If anyone is interested, the repo is here:
<https://github.com/dotty/HackerNews-SublimeTextPlugin>

------
slajax
I would use this but I also think it needs to implement at very least the
comments page view. Otherwise you might as well just stick to the browser.
There are a lot of times I'll read comments before I read an article, so I
could still find it useful even if you didn't scrape the entire article to
it's own view but allowed me to browse the comments.

------
rafifyalda
Looks nice, but it seems to eat all kb input on 10.8 except for up-down arrow
keys :(

oh-my-zsh, retina MBP, 10.8.2

------
thirdtruck
Can't wait to apply this and the gems mentioned below to a Pebble or other
hacker hardware. Thanks!

------
tectonic
Looks nice!

~~~
ciaranarcher
Thanks! If you have any suggested improvements then just create an issue on
Github and I'll try get around to it (or create a pull request alternatively).

